
Show HN: Bcal – Storage and general-purpose calculator - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/bcal
======
apjana
bcal (Byte CALculator) is a REPL CLI utility for storage expression
evaluation, unit conversion and address calculation. If you can't calculate
the hex address offset for (512 - 16) MiB, or the value when the 43rd bit of a
64-bit address is set mentally, bcal is for you.

It has a bc mode for general-purpose numerical calculations.

